# PM 1236 micrometer carriage stop and power feed question



## Drgas (Dec 19, 2014)

Newby here.  Can I use the carriage stop to stop the carriage at a certain point when I'm using power feed.  Does this "trip" the feed rod clutch.  If so then what happens.  Is this a bad practice?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Dec 20, 2014)

Drgas said:


> Newby here.  Can I use the carriage stop to stop the carriage at a certain point when I'm using power feed.  Does this "trip" the feed rod clutch.  If so then what happens.  Is this a bad practice?



 If you bought the machine recently, and have the feed rod clutch on it, yes, you can do that. Make sure you set the feed clutch loose enough to slip pretty easily, then you can set the micro stop and feed up to that.

 The clutch is right where the feed rod comes out of the gearbox. There are 2 horizontal allen screws that you loosen to loosen up the clutch. There are just springs and balls set in a detent behind them. Pretty simple set up.

 Its fine to use it, thats why it is there. 

 Just remember, it does not work for threading, only feeds. Nothing will disconnect the threading other than disengaging that lever yourself.


----------

